# Changes



## RuralEngineer (Jan 17, 2015)

Did you notice this information about Diamond Resorts International from earlier in the month? The company has agreed to eliminate its external management structure with Hospitality Management and Consulting Service, LLC (“HM&C”), effective January 1, 2015.

As part of the agreement, Diamond Resorts is acquiring the HM&C entity for a de minimis amount, and as a result, HM&C is becoming a wholly-owned and consolidated subsidiary of Diamond Resorts.

There’s nothing particularly interesting about that, but consider this: In addition, the Company has agreed with Stephen Cloobeck, founder and Chairman of Diamond Resorts and previous controlling owner of HM&C, to buy out the remaining term of Mr. Cloobeck’s services agreement with HM&C at a substantial discount. Diamond also agreed to acquire from Mr. Cloobeck certain exclusive marketing rights in a high traffic retail complex adjacent to the Company’s Polo Towers managed resort on the Las Vegas Strip. The Company will pay Mr. Cloobeck a total of $16.5 million in connection with these transactions.

In connection with these agreements, Mr. Cloobeck will be the Non-Executive Chairman of the Board at least through December 31, 2017, so long as he remains a director of the Company. The Company has agreed to pay to him a director’s fee and health insurance coverage during his tenure as Chairman. Mr. Cloobeck remains the Company’s largest stockholder.

- See more at: http://insidethegate.com/gatehouse/#sthash.vWiR0A41.dpuf


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 25, 2015)

Did you notice the new limitations being placed for guest "certificates" in 2015.

standard-  1
silver 1st  3 free then $35 per guest
gold  1st   5 free then $35 
platinum 1st 5 free then $35


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2015)

So if you are a standard member (bought resale) you can never let anyone else use your reservation or you have to pay for every guest certificate you use including the first one?


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 25, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> So if you are a standard member (bought resale) you can never let anyone else use your reservation or you have to pay for every guest certificate you use including the first one?



I must correct my earlier post, Thanks 

it's standard                     1 free guest then $35
silver                               3  "      "        
gold& platinum                 5  "      "

also, you could be a standard member without being a resale, just not enough points to reach threshold-fwiw

but tschwa2, I notice you do not like DRI one bit. Do you still have DRI/ did you ever?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2015)

RuralEngineer said:


> Did you notice this information about Diamond Resorts International from earlier in the month? The company has agreed to eliminate its external management structure with Hospitality Management and Consulting Service, LLC (“HM&C”), effective January 1, 2015.
> 
> As part of the agreement, Diamond Resorts is acquiring the HM&C entity for a de minimis amount, and as a result, HM&C is becoming a wholly-owned and consolidated subsidiary of Diamond Resorts.
> 
> ...



this is way I asked everyone to read Resort Trades.com.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 25, 2015)

johnrsrq said:


> I must correct my earlier post, Thanks
> 
> it's standard                     1 free guest then $35
> silver                               3  "      "
> ...



I've never owned DRI although like most systems I considered and researched fairly extensively at one time.  It wasn't for me. I was just shocked by the post that standard members received no guest certs.  I am glad that was an error.  That would seem terribly unfair (bordering on illegal) if true.  That is why I questioned it.  $35 is reasonable compared to Wyndham and some of the other systems.

I've stayed at only one DRI resort and that was Greensprings.  I found it spacious and the accessible features in the unit were very good.  Other than that it was definitely overdue for a refurbishment and the pool was woefully inadequate for the number of summer guests.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 27, 2015)

*fees*

DRI is much better then Wyndham in regard to fees.  DRI's computer system is normally available.

Stephen


----------

